# Regret coming home



## beginnavagabond (Aug 20, 2016)

I spent most of last month in Pennsylvania visiting with old friends. When I went up there I had a plan where once I finished visiting friends, I would start travelling on my own, on foot or hitching. I actually was going to try and find a partner while I was up there and I never got to it so I really regret that. I started getting worried near the end of my visit mostly due to doubt and mainly it being a totally unfamiliar experience for me (travelling solo.) I decided to buy a ticket back home to Florida.

Now I'm back and going to school for one year for a baking degree.

I may try again next summer but I was wondering if it's easier to start out travelling with somebody than travelling solo. Maybe I can get used to the feeling of not having a home better when I'm with somebody.
Basically, what I'm asking is can travelling with somebody help you better break into the traveller lifestyle?

Thank you!


----------



## timetoleave (Aug 20, 2016)

I would say yes. Being alone sucks whether you are on the road or at home.


----------



## jojoofu (Aug 20, 2016)

Having a friend(s) will always make things easier. If you're looking to head north some time sooner I'm going that way probably around december or the new year. I live in north Florida. I'm not sure of the method of travel yet.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Aug 20, 2016)

I'd argue that its better to begin solo. Make note that I didn't say "easier", its tough as fuck. But it teaches you what you're made of, and when you come out alive and kicking and tearing down the walls to get to your next adventure...you'll EMPOWER those you travel with. The road can be lonely, but I think its absolutely essential that we learn to embrace solitude and learn how to thrive on our own. Take the time to learn how to make it out there, and then square up for a fight with yourself.

The one where you figure out wtf it means to be you. Once that's over, the fun of building a life around the idea begins. I'd say at that point, begin searching out like-minded spirits if you so desire.

Good luck.


----------



## Skidkidfox (Aug 20, 2016)

I would definitely say yes but also traveling alone can be super gratifying. You can learn a lot about yourself and learn to entertain yourself. That being said though, traveling with people is a lot less boring. If you cant find someone to travel with right off the bat, dont worry about it. You will always meet other travel kids and find someone else going where youre going. I ended up meeting my partner that way actually!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zipty6425 (Aug 20, 2016)

I regret coming home. I haven't lived in my hometown for a few years... But I don't remember it being like this... The thought of leaving hasn't left my mind for the last week or two. I travelled from January this year until just a month ago when I returned to the town I grew up in... And I couldn't land a job to save my life... With the truck expense and other obligations, I eventually gave up... Part of me believes that if I had gone at it on foot from some point, it could have been a completely different experience. What do you all think? Anybody passing Arizona in the near future?


----------

